# Trailers that raised your hopes too high



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]q6CJenNMsb4[/YOUTUBE]

for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2010)

all of them, the trailers are usually much better then the movies.

i really liked the trailers for skyline but people said that movie was terrible sooo


----------



## illmatic (Nov 24, 2010)

Transformers revenge of fallen
The Wolfman
Indiana Jones 4
M. Night Shyamalan movies


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2010)

Let's stick to just 2010.

I thought The Last Airbender might be good after watching a few trailers.  Critics reviewed it as one of the worst films of the year.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

Kilowog never said a year, why should we just stick to 2010?  I mean it's not like we all just started watching movies this year.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

Am I the only fucker who doesn't watch trailers? What bloody good are they? I prefer going into every movie with no prior knowledge of anything about it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2010)

Honestly I'm just aiming at whatever caused a genuine feeling of letdown.

I'd say any year is fair game, *IF* you went in with most of your expectations coming from the trailer


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xOgO7_eT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 25, 2010)

Castiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]q6CJenNMsb4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> for me



lol, I wanted to come in here and say Clash of the Titans. And then I saw this. 

What's even more frustrating is that the deleted scenes show *a completely different storyline* which could've been a more satisfying movie.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2010)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xOgO7_eT8[/YOUTUBE]



Personally the trailer had nothing to do with whatever feelings of disappointment came from that movie.

Those came from watching a documentary about John Dillinger.

You'd think a man _that_ badass would have a 100% great movie based on him



HugeGuy said:


> lol, I wanted to come in here and say Clash of the Titans. And then I saw this.
> 
> What's even more frustrating is that the deleted scenes show *a completely different storyline* which could've been a more satisfying movie.



A little petty on my part, but that version of The Bird and the Worm, mixed with those visuals pumped me the fuck up for this movie


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 25, 2010)

THE LAST AIRBENDER.


----------



## Shade (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Kαrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Well at least Harry Potter (from movies 4-6) trailers... boy, how I was disappointed after seeing the movies...  

I don't remember any other movies at the moment.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Legion.

Fucking Legion


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2010)

The Last Airbender for sure...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)

Clash of the Titans
Nine (if you count last year's movies)

With The Last _Airbender_, I went into it having some reservations because of who produced, directed, and wrote the screenplay, so it wasn't so much of a disappointment.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

Far too pessimistic these days to fall for trailers, but Phantom menace would rank high.


----------



## Evolet (Nov 25, 2010)

Every trailer of the past decade.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Clash of the Titans
> Nine (if you count last year's movies)
> 
> With The Last _Airbender_, I went into it having some reservations because of who produced, directed, and wrote the screenplay, so it wasn't so much of a disappointment.



9 was still a good movie. 

Even though I was a little disappointed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2010)

9 and Nine are two COMPLETELY different movies


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2010)

The World said:


> 9 was still a good movie.
> 
> Even though I was a little disappointed.





Castiel said:


> 9 and Nine are two COMPLETELY different movies



_Za Warudo_ is right. I was referring to that 9. 

It was good, but I expected so much, especially with the thumping Coheed and Cambria theme hyping it up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2010)

Legion and Gamer. Boy was I pissed .


----------



## illmatic (Nov 27, 2010)

Skyline.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e0j7madOCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2010)

Eh, I don't really get fooled by trailers any more. All the crappy movies that I saw I knew would be crappy.


----------



## Alice (Nov 28, 2010)

Avatar, easily.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 28, 2010)

Cloverfield, surprised no one has said this yet.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrGMnk5E_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

when this trailer came out I jizzed in my pants back in 03 

then I saw the movie

and was all like:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Skyline is what immediately came to mind.

That and Clash of the Titans, though I suspected it would be shit due to the giant scorpions.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Public Enemies was definitely one, not that that movie was bad, just that it looked AWESOME and then...wasn't.

The Last Airbender, the trailer was nice, but it's an M Knight movie, so I had still expected it to be crap.

Watchmen's another one that looked way cooler than it actually was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed Watchmen. Don't know what all you fools is talkin' about.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

Cloverfield didnt really have a trailer did it?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually really enjoyed Watchmen. Don't know what all you fools is talkin' about.



The acting (outside of Owlman and Rorschach) was pretty bad. It wasn't a terrible movie, its just that the trailer was amazing. As was the opening sequence.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 26, 2010)

*Neva Forget!*

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1dhqc-JBs]Last Airbender[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Dec 26, 2010)

The Last Airbender OMFG.....they ruined that movie!!!...But the trailer was sneaky and didn't show any of the horrible acting ahead of time or screwed up CGI


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 26, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Neva Forget!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1dhqc-JBs]Last Airbender[/YOUTUBE]



Agreed. I was really disappointed with this movie too. Don't know about the story, but the actors for some of those characters were boring. I mean Jackson Rathbone (the twilight guy) for Sokka? wtf? Animated Sokka was funny and awesome! Human Sokka was flat, boring, and fake:sleepy. Same goes to the actor who played Zuko. Sorry if some of you disagree, but most of these actors were no where near close to the original. I demand a recast!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xOgO7_eT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll go with The Last Airbender. I had a feeling it would be shit anyways, but yeaaaa.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Dec 26, 2010)

Avatar the movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2010)

The Book of Eli had a decent trailer.  The movie turned out to be lousy of course.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 27, 2010)

terminator salvation.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrGMnk5E_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> when this trailer came out I jizzed in my pants back in 03
> 
> ...



reloaded was so bad i forgot i watched it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2010)

I disagree, I liked the Book of Eli.

But, yeah, The Last Airbender.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5DMCd7hv1w[/YOUTUBE]

Mostly because of the Superman factor. Not so much the trailer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Only one trailer managed to raise my hopes too high.

Jet Li's "The One".

As for recently? Nope, only that one.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good thing I didnt go to see the Last airbender...
I ll say Dexter's season 5 trailer...


----------



## Judecious (Dec 28, 2010)

Most of all the movies


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Good thing I didnt go to see the Last airbender...
> I ll say Dexter's season 5 trailer...


Same here. I was pretty glad that Dexter would have no romantic attachments this season......I was wrong.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> With The Last _Airbender_, I went into it having some reservations because of who produced, directed, and wrote the screenplay, so it wasn't so much of a disappointment.



This.

I'll admit, the trailers of the movie actually looked good. But knowing this, I never allowed my expectations to get very high regardless. And I'm thankful I did.

For me:
Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 5, 2011)

All the Harry Potter trailers. They make it seem as if the movie's gonna be really epic. But whenever I watch the movie, I'm disappointed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2011)

Predictably, The Last Airbender.

I loved the Book of Eli, so what else..........."Push" and 'Jumper" had pretty cool trailers.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

*Push* was decent 

I remember thinking Jumper looked stupid even after seeing the trailer


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Far too pessimistic these days to fall for trailers, but Phantom menace would rank high.



all the Prequel SW movies would fall under this category


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought Push was just mediocre(when I first saw it, I thought it sucked. When I saw it again, I thought it was okay). But I thought the trailer was cool.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 6, 2011)

Miami Vice.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 6, 2011)

Fighting, actor Channing Tatum, I just came to watch it for him with my gal pal. 
The movie really sucked, but we loved looking at him shirtless though ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2011)

Ultraviolet looked cool from the trailers, but the movie was notoriously awful, ruining the career of its director(who previously did Equilibrium).


----------



## Huntress (Jan 7, 2011)

The Killer Inside Me, it wasnt the trailer exactly (i never saw its trailer actually) but its review, which said it was atmospheric and brooding like a Hopper painting.
But it wasnt like that at all, i think mainly because of its stupid plot, which never allowed that sort of weighted atmosphere to build.
I was very dissapoint.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2011)

Sky captain and the World of Tomorrow
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Mide2KXow[/YOUTUBE]

I will never forget/forgive this. I got so worked up from the trailer. It looked awesome. There were planes, steam-punk stuff, eyepatches, and German things. Those were all the things that I loved in 2004. Little did I know that movie would turn out to crush my hopes and dreams and turn me into a shell of a human being.

Ok, so maybe I'm exaggerating. But it was such a letdown! I still can't look at Jude Law without weeping.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 8, 2011)

Shutter Island


----------

